# Operation: Anthology OOC [calling all active agents]



## Album Cover X (Jun 2, 2004)

EDIT: Recruiting alternates... may have openings within the next few days...

A new Spycraft PbP game entitled Operation: Anthology to begin shortly.

Email: questx@msn.com for any additional details or any questions...

Nearly anything is available as long as I own the book. As for spycraft books I have:

The main Spycraft book
Shadowforce Archer hardcover
Modern Arms Guide
Hand of Glory
Archer Foundation
European Commonwealth
Solider/Wheelman Guide
Faceman/Snoop Guide

Current Roster of Active Agents 
Festy_Dog  as FERRET playing a Wheelman from military operations A member of the African Alliance.
Velmont as SHADOW playing a Pointman from the Basement. A member of the Company.
Mordheim as INFINITY playing a Snoop from computer espionage. A member of Room 39 (???).
Shenanigans as LANCELOT playing a Faceman from the power brokerage. A member of the Archer Foundation.
buzzard as JED playing a Solider from urban assult. A member of the Company.

Current Roster of Alternates (In-Training PCs at the moment)
None at the moment


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

Well about the Enworld Spyrcraft situation. Ghostfox I think was the DM for the couple of games which came previous, I was in the most recent, but we didn't get very far.

On the matter of books, I only have the core one, so you're way ahead of me there. 

Starting a game would be pretty kewl, I know I'd be interested in getting involved, but by the sound of it you may be the best candidate for DM available.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

There have been at least two more games...  Macbeth back in the day started to make one but it died before it started and nuke had a GI Joe game going on and that it actually made it a few posts into the actual game.

Nice collection of books btw.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 3, 2004)

[let me try this again... with the server problem it didn't let me post before]

I'd be willing to run a game and give this a shot. Let's see if anyone else is interested and then I'll rename this thread for recruitment. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like Spycraft or any modern game might lend itself better to PBP because typically there isn't as much combat.

As for as any game specifics... I could see myself running something in Shadowforce Archer world with my own spins just keep players honest who may have read thru the books. Let's see... 4-5 players sounds cool with maybe a few alternates/home-base characters. I'll hammer out more specifics as soon as we get a few more people into the fold. So I guess in a roundbout way -- welcome aboard Festy and hopefully we can get a solid game going.

Anyone else interested???


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> Anyone else interested???




I could be, I haven't done anything with Shadowforce archer...  I do own the book though...  Most of my Spycraft books where for a GI Joe game, but it suffered the GI Joe curse...  

Anyhow can you give us more details and what sort of characters you think the game needs. 

Character creation details could be nice but I’m willing to wait for those.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2004)

I like the systems, I even have the basic books, and a friend of mine have all or almost all of them. I tried to join one of the last game, but it never start. A game style Ocean's Eleven. I will surely try a Fixer. All the fixer I have done never got far.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 3, 2004)

*Update*

Ok… after giving some thought now and ideas I had long before I posted, here is where things stand at the moment.

It will be a Shadowforce Archer-based world. Meaning the PCs will be agents of the Archer Conspiracy. I’d like to see a mix of classes with no one duplicating if possible. Same goes for Chambers and Departments. A true mix. We’ll begin things at level 2 to represent the characters have completed their training and now have been assigned to this team. Pretty much anything is available as long as I have the book. So that opens up a few other base classes (like the Explorer) and new departments.

Here is the way I would like characters listed when we begin a Rogue’s Gallery Thread. You can also find examples of this format in most of the books except I don’t think the Main Book used this format, I could be wrong. We’ll be using point-buy of 28 to generate ability scores.

John Johnson
*Codename*: Johnny
*Chamber:* Archer
*Department:* Black Ops
*Class:* Pointman
*Level:* 7

*Strength: *             23			*Dexterity: *             4
*Constitution:*	14			*Intelligence: *        42
*Wisdom:*	             609			*Charisma:  *          71

*Vitality:*	   102			*Wounds:*              14
*
Defense:*     364 (+58 department, +35 class, +268 Dex, +104 Misc)
*Initiative Bonus:*  +5 (+3 class, +2 Dex)
*Speed: *  50

*Fort:* +13		*Ref:* -6		*Will:*  +74

*Skills:* Gather Information +7, Hide +745, Knowledge (messageboards) +74, etc.

*Feats:*   Martial Arts, Silver Tongue

*Attacks:*
	Fist		+3		1d4
	SOCOM	  +735		1d12

*Gear:* Lockpicking Kit, chewing gum.

As for the story/setting itself… The team will be one of a few artifact recovery teams Archer has assembled in the last few months to deal with other organizations. I’ll use the Real World™ as much as possible but I’ll change the names of certain things along the lines of most TV and movies. For example, the President of the US is not named George W. but instead will be someone else. However things in the past will have occurred like JFK will have been assassinated back in 1963.

I hope that’s good to get the ball rolling in the right direction. To all that join this game, I give you my thanks and only ask for patience as I will make mistakes as I’ve never tried this over this medium. I’ll do my best to minimize ‘em.  

EDIT: I also have a tentative title for the game. Operation: Anthology.


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 4, 2004)

I am very interested, but is the fact that I only have the core rulebook going to be a problem? Also, I have only scraps of knowledge of Archer universe.

But still, I would like to join in. I am thinking something along the lines of a Snoop/Fixer mesh.


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm a spycraft/pbp noob and I only have the core book availble. If that isn't a problem I'd like to play so count me in


----------



## buzzard (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll toss my hat into the ring. I'm pretty experienced in Spycraft having run a home game and played Living Spycraft quite a bit. I'll wait to see what other characters have been made before I make myse decision as to what to play. What books are allowed? Just the ones you have or any? Just picked up Pan Asian Collective, and I might want to try something from there. 

buzzard


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

Having only the core book is perfectly fine. It allows me to unleash more surprises then   

So Mordheim and 2d6 count yourselves in. I'll add you to interested roster here in a few moments. If everyone commits we have our 5 players and any future interested parties can serve as alternates. Also having only a little surface knowledge of the Archer world is ok too.

By my calculations we have the following interested in playing the following:

2d6: ???
Mordheim: Snoop/Fixer
Velmont: Fixer
Brother Shatterstone: ???
Festy_Dog: ???

If I can make some suggestions... since Velmont expressed interest in Fixer first let's have him take the Fixer slot. Mordheim maybe you could go the Snoop route. That would leave 2d6, Shatterstone, and Festy to choose their classes. The unclaimed base classes would include:

Faceman (main book)
Pointman (main book)
Solider (main book)
Wheelman (main book)
Slueth (Archer Foundation)
Spin Doctor (Eurpoean Commonwealth)
Explorer (Hand of Glory)

After thinking some more I likely would not allow any of psion base classes from the Shadowforce Archer book. But still leaves 7 others. All of which I could see someone taking and can easily work into the story I have forming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

AC X, hey I'm going to bow out of this game...  I hate to do it but I've expended game wise lately.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

fair enough Brother Shatterstone... maybe you can join down the road if your schedule lessens...

buzzard you get moved up to active duty 

As for books, I am limiting to ones I own... I've always wanted to pick up the PAC book but never got around to it... maybe someday soon


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 4, 2004)

Excellent, I'll get my char up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll do a pure Fixer, or maybe I will go for a prestige class. If I go for the later, it will surely be the ninja, as I want to do a master of stealth, and it is the Ninja who is the one. For my department, it will surely be The_Basement.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm interested in going wheelman, though multiclassing with fixer seems tempting. I've only got the core book, so I'm pretty unfamiliar with the other classes, but instead of multiclassing into fixer I could take a few levels of one of them if they fit the concept.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

I've updated the roster of interest and noted who was playing what... Things are coming together nicely


----------



## buzzard (Jun 4, 2004)

It seems as if nobody else is interested in soldier. If this is the case I will likely make one. As for missing PAC, that's fine, I was just thinking of trying the Martial Artist, and honestly the difference between it and soldier is fairly small. Of course when playing soldier I'm more likely to be agun-bunny than a master of kung fu. 

buzzard


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

That's cool buzzard... Made the change at the top of the thread. Sounds like you'll be the most experienced too in Spycraft and the backstory. Hope I don't disappoint ya  I'm pretty good with the rules/mechanics and have a grasp on the story and culture of Spycraft but its nice to have another person and a player to have an understanding as well.

Also as characters are finalized I'll add the departments and chambers they represent. And as a friendly reminder... I'm aiming for a true mix. A multi-national, multi-chamber team. So if we can avoid it, I'd like to see zero duplication in the departments and chamber chosen.

If there's any question you need or want answering especially if it effects character creation please ask... by all means... I checked the site at least once a day if not twice. Not as much on the weekends but I intend to be around and get the game going


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd be interested in a game of spycraft. I'd be interested in playing either a Pointman or Faceman


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Shenanigans... I was aiming for 5 players... So you can be the very first alternate/home-base PCs... If someone decides to drop out I have no problem adding you in. Stay tuned to this thread to see what happens regardless 

I'll add you to roster right now...


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 4, 2004)

So what level are we going to be starting at? The sooner I know the sooner I can get my char done.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry I thought I snucked it inside one of the earlier posts...

2nd level... 28 point buy...


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 5, 2004)

Mete Infinity, snoop extrodinaire.

Pete Jones
*Codename:* Infinity
*Chamber:* Archer (?)
*Department:* Computer Espionage
*Class:* Snoop
*Level:* 2

*Strength: *8 *Dexterity: *12
*Constitution:* 8 *Intelligence: *20
*Wisdom:* 12 *Charisma: *10

*Vitality:* 13 *Wounds:* 8
*
Defense:* 13 (10 + 2 class + 1 Dex)
*Initiative Bonus:* +2 (+1 class, +1 Dex)
*Speed: *20

*Fort:* -1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Class Abilities:* Armour Proficiency (Light), Weapon Group Proficiency (Handgun, Melee), Astute, Flawless Search, Intuition (1/session), Free Laptop (+1 power 4th level & every 4 after), +1 to Computer & Electronics at 4th level and every 4 levels after

*Skills:* Appraise +6, Balance +1, Boating +1, Climb -1, Computers* +14, Concentration +1, Craft (Computers) +10, Cryptography* +12, Diplomacy +7, Driver +1, Electronics +10, Esacpe Artist +1, First Aid +1, Forgery +7, Gather Information +5, Hide +1, Innuendo +1, Jump -1, Knowledge (Advanced Physics), Languages +1, Listen +6, Mechanics +10, Move Silently +1, Search +10, Sense Motive +6, Spot +6, Surveillance +6, Swim -1, Tumble -1
*= threat is 19-20; all other skills score 0

*Feats:* Safe House, Mathematical Genius

*Attacks:*
H&K USP 9mm: +2, 1d10+1, 25 range
Knife: +/-0, 1d4

*Personal Gear (44 BP):*
TBD

*Bio:*
TBD


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 5, 2004)

Infinity is looking good Mordhiem  Thinking of a bio or waiting to see what other PCs get listed??? I'll put you down as being from the Archer Foundation for now unless you see something else that peeks your interest.

As far as the chambers goes here's an outline for those without some of the books and/or unclear how the chambers of Archer work. I'm paraphrasing from the Shadowforce Archer Setting book:

Archer Foundation
*Focus:* Global surveillence and analysis. Supervision of all other Chambers
*Location:* Australia

African Alliance
*Focus:* Special Operations. Spy training.
*Location:* Africa

The Company
*Focus:* Recon. Sabotage. 
*Location:* United States

European Commonwealth
*Focus:* Economic and Political Espionage.
*Location:* Europe

Guardians of the Whispering Knife
*Focus:* Protection of ancient knowledge. Assassination.
*Location:* Middle East

Pan-Asian Collective
*Focus:* Interrogation. Recon.
*Location:* Asia. Pacific Islands.

Room 39
*Focus:*  Cryptography. Investigation.
*Location:* England

Russian Confederacy
*Focus:* Research. 
*Location:* Russia

Its hard to say briefly how these chambers are viewed. I'll answer questions as they come. But I'll do the best I can to get the info out to those less knowledgeable about the setting. In fact, I can be reached at:

questx (at) msn (dot) com

EDIT: I also have taken the liberty to create a Rogues Gallery thread for our pending game... The link should be in my sig now 

Could I get you, Mordhiem, to cut and paste Mr. Infinity over there when you get the chance for all the world to see???


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

You should have my character within 12 hours. 

Btw, how so you want us to calculate vitality points and any other dice rolls?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

Here's a 'beta version' of my character, not quite finished yet. Once he is finished though I'll post him to the Rogues Gallery. He's the character I used in the previous Spycraft game I was in but recycled for this setting. I'm hoping his history will fit in, I've made a couple of adjustments to it nonetheless.

Haven't done his equipment yet, and I don't have the modern arms guide, so could someone get me the stats for the USP40 or a Beretta 96F? I'm a sucker for .40 S&W.  

If neither of those are available could someone post the stats for a SOCOM?

Here's the char thus far:

Felix Rathus
Codename: Ferret
Chamber: African Alliance
Department: Military(D2) - (+2 int/-2 con), +1 fort save, +1 pilot checks
Class: Wheelman/Fixer
Level: 1/1
Exp: 1000/3000
Age: 31
Gender: male
Languages: english (native), russian, arabic, mandarin, japanese
Height: 5'7"
Weight: lb = 152lb(character) + lb(gear carried)

Strength: 10 Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 12 Intelligence: 16
Wisdom: 12 Charisma: 10

Vitality: ? Wounds: 12

BA: +1
Defense: 14 (+2 class, +2 Dex)
Initiative Bonus: +3 (+1 class, +2 Dex)
Speed: 30

Fort: +3 Ref: +6 Will: +1

Skills:
balance +4/2
boating +4/2
climb +1/1
demolitions +7/4
driver +7/5
electronics +5/2
escape artist +4/2
hobby (gaming) +2/1
jump +2/2
knowledge (german munitions) +5/2
listen +2/1
mechanics +7/4
open lock +4/2
pilot +7/4
search +4/1
spot +6/5
surveillance +3/2
survivial +3/2
swim +2/2
tumble +3/1

Class Abilities: custom ride (4), daredevil, lucky, procure

Feats: quickdraw (dept. bonus), firm hand (1st lvl)

Attacks:
na

Budget/Gadget points from class: 3/1

Equipment: 	cost/wgt

items purchased with mission budget have an *

On Person:
na

In Vehicle:
na

Gadgets: 

On Person:
na

Custom Ride:
repainted (burgandy) police car (Holden GT V8 Turbo) 4/na


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> You should have my character within 12 hours.
> 
> Btw, how so you want us to calculate vitality points and any other dice rolls?




On the subject of vitality... max at 1st and 75% (round down) each level thereafter...

On the subject of "other dice rolls"... do you mean in game??? or something else I'm forgetting involved character creation

On the subject of guns for Ferret... I have the MAG but I'll admit I'm no gun bunny so I had trouble locating your requests... I did find the SOCOM however...

BP:24  DAM: 1d12  Threat: 19-20  Range: 25  


Hope that helps... and I'll update the first post to account for Ferret


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2004)

Many thx, Album.

I haven't made a character for Spycraft in a while, so I was unsure whether there were any rolls other than HD, I included that extra bit just in case. 

Should have a relatively complete Ferret within 24 hours, easy.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2004)

You'll have my character somewhere tomorrow... he will be of The Company.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2004)

Ferret's in the Rogue's Gallery, and except for small amounts of tweaking and fine-tuning, he's practically finished.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 7, 2004)

Sweetness... hopefully the other PCs begin to roll in as well...

Speaking of which, I don't know what the PBP standard etiquette is on waiting, but I'd like to start within the next week or so if at all possible. Keep our momentum moving forward so to speak. I'll keep the recruitment open to gain alternates in the case our active agents lose interest or disappear from the forum.

Still waiting on additional word from 2d6 and buzzard. Hopefully both of them are still on board... I'm eager to begin and have a successful game.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

At first, I was really thinking of playing some kind of saboteur, but looking at the characters that have been made, it would be just too much superfluous, so I will go for some specialist in recon, and chnage from Fixer to Pointman.

-- Moved to RG --


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok... I'll update the first post... still leaves 2 more characters to go...

But I do gotta ask a question of Festy _Dog and Velmont: You guys both named your character Felix Rathus... are you the same person??? or was it a case of copy and paste gone wrong???


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> Ok... I'll update the first post... still leaves 2 more characters to go...
> 
> But I do gotta ask a question of Festy _Dog and Velmont: You guys both named your character Felix Rathus... are you the same person??? or was it a case of copy and paste gone wrong???





Oops, I copy paste Festy_Dog sheet for the format... forgot to name my character. I'll edit it when I'll finish my backfround.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 8, 2004)

I figured as much 

a couple of things from looking over SHADOW, Velmont... Your vitality should be 19. No biggie... just checking over the PCs while I had a moment at work 

10 max (1st level) plus con bonus = 11. 2nd level 75%. 10+con bonus = 11x75% = 8.25. round down. 11 + 8 =19.

And for XP (and this goes for everyone)... I did say 2nd level... but what I forgot to say was mid 2nd... so everyone's XP should read 2000. It is my hope that the group reaches 3rd level relatively quickly.

If anyone has another PbP game with 2d6 or buzzard could you direct them over here to see if they still have interest or find out if we need to replace??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

-I've fixed the numbers 
-I've fixed the name
-I've change my skill a bit to add a background trait.
-I've add my background.

Take a look and tell me if it is ok with you. I've left many hole in my background, not big, by enough to be flexible.


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 9, 2004)

hey, just got back on.  I think I'm gonna have to drop. I ended up picking up a third summer class and it sucks 

Sorry guys, but it wouldn't be fair for me to take a spot that i can't really invest the time into.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 9, 2004)

Its ok 2d6... things happen... thanks for letting us know...

Shenanigans you're next in line... This will leave us without any alt's so hopefully we have no further drop-outs. I'll update the first post as always 

[change subject]

Velmont: the background you wrote looks great... can't wait to see the others and then begin playing...


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

Im here, but I dont have time today to roll up my character. He will be ready tommorow though.


----------



## Mordhiem (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry about my recent inactivity, exams suck big time. However, my last one is on Friday (yay!).

I'll paste my char over and write up a bio too. What are the pros and cons of Room 39 as a chamber?


----------



## buzzard (Jun 10, 2004)

OK character is:

Ronald Jacobs

Former Army Ranger who went into a few too many missions with really bad intel. He decided that it would be better if he could alleviate the problem at the source. He signed on with The Company as a recon/enforcer type. He is well versed in combat operations, though he is also quite able in stealth. 

His personal background is pretty simple. He was brought up in Laramie, Wyoming. Never a particular star in school he enlisted in the army since it beat working in one of the mines or punching cows.  

Soldier 2
Urban Assualt

Str 10
dex 18
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10
Chr 12

Vitality 23
Wounds 14

BAB +2
Ranged +6
Melee +2

HK UMP-45  +5 1d12 19-20

Feats
Point Blank Shot
Speed Trigger
Stealthy

Skills
Climb +5
First Aid +4
Hide +8
Move Silently +7
Sport(Skydiving) +8
Spot +6
Survival +3

Equipment: pending


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 10, 2004)

I see there have been some posts this evening... fantastic 

Shenanigans: that's cool. After you create him or him please post the character in the Rogues Gallery using the format I mentioned earlier... and I'm glad you're with us 

Mordhiem: I remember how finals were... been outta college for a few years now but I remember  As for Room 39...

Well information is name of their game. They specialize in intelligence analysis and special operations. They also "dabble" in other areas many of which I don't need to go into at this time because I don't think our story will go that way. They obviously have an emphasis on technology. A Room 39 agent has access to all sorts of info, to the point other chambers are a little envious. A main thorn is Room 39's side, is they don't have the support from "regular" intelligence agencies like some of the other chambers do. Meaning, since they are located in England... Scotland Yard, for example, is trying to pierce the "vail" so to speak and learn more about this "rogue agency". Other chambers have had better success and/or luck in getting "Archer" personell in positions of power for their respective home-countries. Hope that explains a little of what you might be looking for.

buzzard: I'm also glad you are still with us... Any codename yet??? and if you already haven't could you also do a copy/paste job over to the RG.

To everyone: Now that nearly every PC is created, I'd like to start within the next few days... The plan is to join a mission "in media res". So we'll use this thread as a staging/OOC thread. After I give you guys the objective you then can pool BP and gadget pts and begin shopping for your toys 

So if everyone can check in one final time and place their PCs in the gallery for viewing and editing we can get the show on the road. Sound good???


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 10, 2004)

Robert Ramsden
*Codename*: Lancealot
*Chamber:* Archer
*Department:* The Power Brookerage
*Class:* Faceman
*Level:* 2

*Strength: *    8 (-1) [2 Pts]			*Dexterity: *  14 [6 Pts]     
*Constitution:* 10 (+0) [2 Pts]	*Intelligence: * 12 [+1] [4 Pts]
*Wisdom:*	  12 (+1) [4 Pts]			*Charisma:* 18 [+4] [10 Pts]

*Vitality:* 15		*Wounds:*  10
*Defense:*     364 ()
*Initiative Bonus:*  +2 [+2 Dex]
*Speed: *  30

*Fort:* +2		*Ref:* +2		*Will:*  +3

*Skills:* Bluff +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Cha), Diplomacy +10 (5 Ranks, +4 Cha, +1 Department), Gather Information +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Cha), Disguise +9 (5 Ranks, +4 Cha), Sense Motive +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Wis), Intimidate +7.5 (2.5 CC Ranks, +4 Cha, +1 Department),Inneundo +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Int) 

*Feats:*  The Look (Department Bonus), Silver Tounge

*Attacks:*
	Fist		+0		1d4-1
	Steyr M-1A (40 S&W Pistol)	  +3		1d12
        Throwing Knife  +3 1d4-1

*Languages:* English, Chineese, Turkish

*Gear:* (Starting Budget Points 68)
Steyr M-1 (40 S&W with Expanded Magazine) 14 BP
100 Rounds of 40 S&W Military Ball Ammo 2BP
3 Throwing Knives 2BP 
Tuxedo Liner (Desginer Clothes) 20BP
Disguise Kit 4BP
Designer Clothes 10 BP
Cell Phone
Digital Camera 6 BP
Silencer 2 BP
Cigarettes 

Gadgets: Knockout Spray Cigarretes


Otherstuff to come later


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 10, 2004)

looks like you were posting as I was 

I'll update the first post to account for the new PCs...


----------



## buzzard (Jun 10, 2004)

His codename will be Jed. 
No, not the Beverly Hilbillies, but Jedediah Smith, a great Mountain Man. 
Sounds a little more down to earth than the rest though. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2004)

My codename was pretty easy to find. I choose it because the speciality of my character is to follow people lik ethere shadow, without being notice...


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 10, 2004)

Well Jed it is  and no laughing from the other agents... pointing is ok tho 

Umm... I think some of the point buys are off... I have point buys starting at 8... and so from there the scores and costs would be:

9 = 1
10 = 2
11 = 3
12 = 4
13 = 5
14 = 6
15 = 8
16 = 10
17 = 13
18 = 16

Is there another table I'm not aware of???

And so for buzzards' Jed... who has scores of 10 (+2), 18 (+16), 14 (+6), 10 (+2), 10 (+2), 12 (+4)... totaling = 32. 4 too high my friend 

And for shenangians' Lancelot... who has scores of 8 (+0), 14 (+6), 10 (+2), 12 (+4), 12 (+4), 18 (+16)... totaling = 32. also 4 too high.

sneaky fellas  28 point not 32... but I'm just teasing so if you can make those corrections, post the updated versions to the RG I'll start our first in-game thread afterwards...

And we can actually begin play


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2004)

Let's me count, you said for buzzard:

10 (+2), 16->18 (+12), 14 (+6), 12->10 (+4), 10 (+2), 12 (+4)... totaling = 28

And for shenangians

10->8 (+2), 14 (+6), 10 (+2), 12 (+4), 12 (+4), 16->18 (+10)... totaling = 28

The count is good. You forgot for both, the ability modifier of the department.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh... my bad... so just strike post #48... totally forgot the dept bonuses... see I said I would make mistakes 

"these are not the posts you're looking for... move along... move along."


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 10, 2004)

*Gametime*

We've begun !!!

Operation: Anthology 

Based on the first few posts when I began this idea, I figured the best thing was just to get things started. From what I understand, Spycraft games haven't had the best of luck. So let the chips fall where they made...

Fitting since we begin things in Las Vegas


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

Umm, we'll be getting a briefing sometime right? Or did I miss something?

buzzard


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 11, 2004)

No you didn't miss anything... I just wanted to get the ball rolling... 

Consider this a flashback:

Two days ago the team was assembled. From various chambers and various backgrounds. Thus Operation: Anthology was launched.

Organizations like the Hand of Glory and the Finnian Collector's Society have been one if not two steps ahead of Archer as of late. The powers that be have decided to devote a number of teams to the cause of artifact recovery & protection to even the playing field.

Your Field Supervisor named Kyle Worthington gave you guys this succinct briefing before sending you on your way:

"Hello gents. All accounted for I see.

Intel has it that at Saturday night's heavyweight fight a gem is being sold. Normally we could care less but word from the Guardians hinted this gem might be something entirely different. We don't believe the seller nor buyer have the full story.

This is Quincy Jackson. Your target. He is the business manager and promoter of Damian Grant, the champ. Something about them being childhood friends. Basically Grant's the muscle and Jackson's the brains but I'm sure you've already picked up on that. Inner city upbringing... Grant the decorated athlete and Jackson the intellectual diamond in the rough... touching story really.

Anywho, Jackson has decided to begin a collection of sorts. He's pretty naive in this realm but it makes him feel self-important I would guess.

We have already provided some cover and the blanks can be filled in on the way. Your mission is locate Jackson before the fight. And tail him to the buy. Secure the object and bring it back here for analysis.

Pretty cut and dry... Any questions? No... then get outta of my office"


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 11, 2004)

*Subject of die rolls*

The subject of die rolls has been brought up and I guess I should have addressed this earlier...

Correct me if I'm wrong but either the DM does nearly everything or its the honor system...

My plan was to do the rolling for if no other reason than to keep the action moving when we need it to...

I hope that doesn't dissapoint too many of you... But I'm open to suggestions as I have never done this... I've taken to a look at other games (both OCC and in game) to get an idea as to what to expect but the best way to learn is by doing


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

IMHO it's far better for you to do the rolling to keep the action moving along. Otherwise combat will take forever. 

buzzard


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually I do have a question for the Control-

"Umm, how tidy do we gotta be about this? It kinda lets me know what kinda shooing iron I reckon I should take."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone knows the plan? We have been drop into action without really knowing the plan. So, if any have suggestions. I could try to follow him, but I think there will be too much security to easily follow him, so we could plant a tracking device on him. I thought of a business card tracer. Someone could try to bluff him into tacking the card, something like a sponsor or a another coach who want to talk for planning a match.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not sure how much of a plan we need, everyone's already got cosy observation positions, so once we get a visual we can formulate the next move.

Btw Album, has a mission budget been allocated for this operation? Or have we already been given everything we might need to carry out a smooth prologue?


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 11, 2004)

let me address a few points...

buzzard: tidy is a subjective word... obviously SOP calls for as little as attention as possible... considering all sorts of media is around to cover the fight you gents will have to be careful... now if "something" should happen and no one sees it, well then 

velmont: I don't mean to be vague or provide you guys with zero info... Like I said I wanted to get started and we could fill the blanks on the way... I apologize if that took anyone by surprise...

As far as a plan, that's the beauty of modern spy games... You've been given an assignment... its up to you how to complete it within a certain framework.

festy dog: threat code for this mission is Yellow... so 2d4 roll... a 6... so mission budget for everyone would be... 

6 x CHA mod + class bonus + 15 (yellow code)

gadget points... yellow code is 2

some of the cover has been provided for you guys for free (considered it a gift) like the news van and limo.

Hopefully that answers a few questions and calms any fears... Once again sorry if anyone was surprised by the sudden start...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2004)

I've updated my rogue's gallery post to include stuff procured on mission budget.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

I have bought my equipement. You can see the list in the RG. My personal equipement is the first block, the second is the budget, and the last are the gadgets.

My tracer business card is to put it on Jackson. I was thinking to bluff my way so he would accept it, but if someone have a better idea, or want to take the job of putting it on him, I give that gadget to him.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey gents...

I've been a little busy the last day or so... I'll try and update the In-game thread within the next day... just wanted to give a heads up...

I'm enjoying things so far and hope everyone else is too...

And to anyone, who happens to read this... we're are still looking for an alternate or two just in case...


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 25, 2004)

Attn: buzzard, Shenanigans, Mordhiem

Haven't seen any posts from you in a few days... I hope everything is ok...


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 29, 2004)

Are we dead or dying here??? Who's still interested???

Once again, since I'm new to PbP games... I don't know what the standard is in waiting before you NPC characters and actively recurit new players... I could move the story along but a few people haven't posted in over a week...

I'd like to continue... What's everyone think???


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd like too, but I am waiting for some people to respond to my request... Come on guys!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm still here, I'm confused as to the disappearance of the other players though.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted, but I missed the post by Velmont, and then it was way off the first page. 


buzzard


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok... In order to keep the game alive and moving we're gonna do the following:

I'm giving Mordhiem and Shenganians until Saturday to post. After that I'll NPC their characters until we can find alternates to fill the active the roster. That will be a total of 2 weeks since either posted. I hope no one thinks that's unfair but we need to move the game along while players wish to continue.

buzzard, who had not posted until the other day, now has his necessary OOC info to resume posting...

Velmont and Festy_Dog... I appreciate the both of you being as active as you have...

In the end, I'm looking for 5 players who can post around once a day or so. 

Attn: anyone out there who wish to be an alternate please respond... We may have an opening for you very soon


----------



## buzzard (Jun 30, 2004)

My lack of posting is a function of two things:
A) I only post when something is relevant to the character or he can do something useful. Other than BSing the other newsie, I haven't seen much for him to do yet. I expect that when action occurs, I will be more involved. 

B) I am only vaguely aware of what is going on. I am having trouble following the action. Yes I have read every post. The manner in which things started and has progressed has left me confused. 

buzzard


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> My lack of posting is a function of two things:
> A) I only post when something is relevant to the character or he can do something useful. Other than BSing the other newsie, I haven't seen much for him to do yet. I expect that when action occurs, I will be more involved.
> 
> B) I am only vaguely aware of what is going on. I am having trouble following the action. Yes I have read every post. The manner in which things started and has progressed has left me confused.
> ...





let me see if I can address these...

A) well I guess PbP games are somewhat like _Fight Club_... You decide your own level of involvement... from what I can gather PbP games often involve much "BSing" as you call it, because of the slow nature of the game's pace even if players and DMs are posting with some frequency... at least in IMO.

B) I guess I'm confused as to why you're confused... You have an assignment... When a new game begins the DM has got to get the story/action started in some way... I decided to go the route that you guys were already in place... Maybe my DMing style doesn't match your play style... No one is right and no one is wrong... It's just different... I hope that you continue on with us tho buzzard. I also warned people that I had never done this before... Playing over this medium is very different than if we all sat around my dining room table... If you had questions as to something, I'd be more than eager to answer them here in the OOC thread


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 9, 2004)

*update*

I've been incredibly busy with a new job this week and half or so. But that's no excuse of not posting and for that I apologize. I think due to my job schedule (which hopefully will stablize) and the lost momentum in the game, its best to cancel it. For now at least.

Again, thanks for all of you who took a chance on me, a first-time pbp DM. I'm sorry it didn't work out but it was a learning experience for me should I ever chose to do this or similar again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2004)

It's no trouble, games come and go, and if you want to get more involved in gaming in the pbp format there's no better teacher than experience.


----------

